# Medical billing/coding consultant...



## lscire722 (Aug 15, 2019)

Can anyone advise what the going rate would be, hourly?
TIA


----------



## sharynwolfe (Aug 22, 2019)

I have learned that it depends on the area you live in! Large city was making $25 hourly (started at $20 and worked my way up), moved to a small town and only making $13.50. Hope this helps.


----------



## Raghupraveenakula (Sep 25, 2019)

Hai any one can advise me is there any opportunity to get  medical coding job in us 
as I am in india and I have 6 years of experience in medical coding.


----------



## Darrellahopkins@yahoo.com (Sep 25, 2019)

Hello everyone, my name is Darrell and I have been a member since 2017, I just past the exam and have the  apprentice label, excited but kind of loss. As you know, it’s kind of challenging to get hired because of the, “ no experience “ label that’s placed upon an individual who started a new career. I would really appreciate any advice pertaining to what I should do next, I’m about to take the coarse AAPC offers to take a year off the  two year apprentice  status . Should I aim a little lower and apply for a medical clerk,  receptionist?  Any response would be greatly appreciated ,thank you very much and have a nice day.


----------



## scooke (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi Darrell,

I believe the AAPC has an apprenticeship program you can check into.  I would reach out and inquire about that program to gain experience.


----------



## winkleramy (Oct 3, 2019)

Darrellahopkins@yahoo.com said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Darrell and I have been a member since 2017, I just past the exam and have the  apprentice label, excited but kind of loss. As you know, it’s kind of challenging to get hired because of the, “ no experience “ label that’s placed upon an individual who started a new career. I would really appreciate any advice pertaining to what I should do next, I’m about to take the coarse AAPC offers to take a year off the  two year apprentice  status . Should I aim a little lower and apply for a medical clerk,  receptionist?  Any response would be greatly appreciated ,thank you very much and have a nice day.


Hey Darrell, 
I started as a receptionist then worked my way up to biller/coder in a large practice. It gave me time to get use to seeing how the coding knowledge works in the real world and I meet a lot of great people who were willing to teach me things and keep me in mind when job postings became available. I hope this helps. 

Thanks
Amy


----------

